

Ask HN: CA Taxes for a DE C corporation? - typedef_void

If my company is incorporated in DE,
but I live in CA,
yet I only sell iPhone apps,<p>do I have to pay CA corporate taxes?<p>[Does selling iPhone apps count as doing business i CA?]
======
_delirium
As always you should probably seek more authoritative advice, but my
understanding is that you'd only pay CA corporate taxes, and _not_ DE
corporate taxes. Most states tax corporations on the business they do in the
state, and it sounds like you do all your business in CA, so you have to pay
CA taxes. But you don't have to pay DE taxes, because DE has a special
exemption for DE-registered corporations that do all their business out of the
state.

------
nudge
I don't know for sure, but I would guess that you pay corporate taxes where
the company is incorporated, and the location of your employees (i.e. you)
doesn't matter. That said, it may be that CA law prohibits residents from
incorporating as sole-person companies in other states.

Are you going to take HN responses as authoritative? I really wouldn't. Go see
a professional tax adviser.

